# Anti pull harness



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning all

I know this has been asked a zillion times but I need to find an anti pull harness for lulu.
Lulu has in the last month developed a real fear of buses, loud cars and motorbikes, despite our best efforts to try and get her used to them she practically bolts on the spot as soon as she she hears one coming. 
Can anyone reccomend a good harness to stop her bolting/ running on the spot so we can start trying to get her over her new found fears.

Thanks in advance


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

There's a good discussion here about harnesses.

I've got one of these, but to be honest it's not brilliant but a little better than just a normal collar. As soon as I've got some spare cash I'm going to try one of these.


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ty for the suggestion etc. I been following the threads but there are so many on the market its very confusing which one would be the most suitable for her. I have something similar to the one you suggested but being a bully she has all her power in her shoulders and tbh I am worried the damn thing is gonna snap


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

theothersparticus said:


> There's a good discussion here about harnesses.
> 
> I've got one of these, but to be honest it's not brilliant but a little better than just a normal collar. As soon as I've got some spare cash I'm going to try one of these.


Just to say that we have one of the Easy Walk harnesses in your second link, as recommended by our trainer to use when we didn't have time to train him, but although it is definitely better than a normal collar, it doesn't stop our dog from pulling. I wouldn't say don't try it - different dogs definitely react differently to harnesses, but just be warned that it isn't a miracle worker. Sherlock didn't pull the first time I took him out on it and I was so full of hope, but after that he just learnt how to pull on it. 

I hope it does work for you though - our trainer says it's one of the best.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Personally I don't think any equipment is going to stop a dog pulling on it's own, it's going to take training. Dogs can pull through harnesses and head collars.

For the traffic problem, if your dog is frightened enough to bolt then you're too close to the trigger for her to be able to learn anything. You need to start further away from it, at a point where she isn't that frightened and can still think and get her comfortable at that point first before moving very slightly closer and starting the process all over again. Easier said than done, I know, especially if you live in the city and can't drive. I spent quite a while walking at ridiculous times in the beginning.


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ty Sarah, I know its not going to solve the problem but need something pretty sturdy for my own piece of mind so I can start working to try and resolve her issues. As I said before, she has been fine up until the last couple of weeks, wouldnt flinch if a bus went past etc. I have been trying to rack my brains to pin point if something happened to trigger this but cant figure it out.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you're worried about the harness snapping you could use a double ended leash and clip one end to the harness and one to her collar. That way if one does break she's still attached by the other.


----------

